# Surf Temp?



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

I know where to look online for off shore water temps, but is there a site that has up to date surf temps?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a really good site on my work computer. If i remember i will post it in the AM


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

For you iPhone junkies here a pic of Oakley's surf report app. The water temp is in the bottom right of the picture. I think they make this app for other smart phones too.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.innerlightsurf.com/



> *Tuesday, March 1, 2011 : Morning Report *​ It's a bit cooler out because a cold front has passed through overnight. We have some strong offshore winds and the surf is in the thigh to waist high range. The winds are out of the north 15-25 mph. The buoys are in the 3-4 ft range @ 7 sec and the forecast is calling for the surf to drop later today. *The water temp at the pier is 66°*. Low tide is around 7:30 am and high tide is around 9:30 pm. Today will be mostly cloudy early in the morning then clearing. Highs around 70. At the beach North winds 15 to 25 mph in the morning.​


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

This is what i use.

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/pensacola-florida.html


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. That's what I was looking for.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

http://marine.rutgers.edu/mrs/sat_data/show/regions/alabama/sst/noaa/2011/img/110302.061.1520.m02.jpg


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

if i dont see anything on any surf reports or it seems unreliable i have a buddy who sometimes drops a little thermometer in either at the pier at pcola beach or out on johnsons at least 3 or 4 days a week who ill ask, and quite a few times have been out at pensacola beach and asked someone at the pier and they tell me what it is because they did the same thing earlier that day... seems like a good idea, ive thought about finding some type of little digital water thermometer i could drop on a thin rope with a little weight and just keep that with me so i can see exactly what it is whenever


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

^what i was getting it there is you can sometimes just ask around and get more accurate temp than what you see from noaa or on a surf report etc


----------

